# When Swans go bad.



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

On the river near my house there is a family of swans. On the way home from picking my son up from school I was shocked to see the male swan do that fly/walk along the river for about 80 meters and kill a duckling.
Why did it do this? I was really shocked it was shacking it in its beak then held it under the water.
I know how territoral and aggressived swans are but I didn't know that they were capable of that.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

ugh! how horrible!

was your son upset?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It must have felt that his family's territory was being invaded so took action & the poor duckling didn't get out of the way fast enough.

A good point to raise here whilst we are on this subject - keep your dogs away from nesting swans at this time of year, as there have been quite a few dogs killed by swans attacking & drowning them!


----------



## bianca_dee (May 21, 2010)

uh oh. that's really horrible. I didn't know they were capable of doing that too.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> ugh! how horrible!
> 
> was your son upset?


I don't think so, as thankfully he didn't really understand what was going on (he is 4).


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

I have seen many a Swan aggressively attack ducklings, goslings, cygnets, ducks, geese and other swans. Some they have killed. I myself have felt the full force of a Cobs right hook. 

Moral of the story is stay the hell out of the way of adult swans during breeding season.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I get quite close to a family of swans on a river near me (the signets are great to photograph).
I've been chased by the cob and it was really scary!

They have got a bit more used to my presence now though and just hiss if I'm too close and I'll back off.

Got some great photos though.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

I saw one chase a canoeist once. Poor bloke nearly fell out cos he was paddling so hard to get out of the way.

I saw it as divine retribution.

I was fishing at the time and the b4rst4d had just paddled through my swim!!!!  (is there an icon for a really smug grin?)


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

They are scary birds

I sometimes have to walk past some when I go to work, and they hiss at me, I walk as fast as I can LOL, they are HUGE birds!!!

Poor ickle duckling, but like others said, probably swam too close to the swans babies


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

iv never had trouble with my local swans they always come up to take bread and for a pat.. :whistling2:
poor duckling


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

xvickyx said:


> They are scary birds
> 
> I sometimes have to walk past some when I go to work, and they hiss at me, I walk as fast as I can LOL, they are HUGE birds!!!
> 
> Poor ickle duckling, but like others said, probably swam too close to the swans babies


When I get big swans hiss at me (they're only about 3ft away) I just put my hands on my hips like wings and hiss louder. They soon go running!


----------

